# New collar



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I ordered a collar from Custom K9 Gear for Ecko. It's solid, well made, and got to me faster then anything I have ever ordered online, EVER. 3 days from time of order. Probably would have been less if Monday wasn't a holiday.
Anyways, here's a couple of pics of Ecko wearing it last night. I'll try for better pics this weekend.





Thank you Lisa!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks really nice.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Looks really nice.


Thanks. It turned out better and faster then I expected.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It looks fabulous on him!  wish I had extra bling I'd totally get one!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

The little sob is looking awful snazzy. I think he has more collars than I do outfits lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks awesome! I'll be sure to post up when mine come in


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone.
Yes JTP, he does. I have an addiction. They don't have group meetings for it. So I just keep buying him more. LOL!
It could be worse. I mean, I'd rather be addicted to buying collars then say, I don't know, crack and prostitutes. LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha LOVE it red looks good on him! Great about the service! Ecko looks like a handsome model!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh sweet, looks awesome.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Yes JTP, he does. I have an addiction. They don't have group meetings for it. So I just keep buying him more. LOL!
> It could be worse. I mean, I'd rather be addicted to buying collars then say, I don't know, crack and prostitutes. LOL!


Lmao I spit out my mouth full of water!!!! No joke.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice collar! I think I like him in blue better though but he still looks like a boss in that collar.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The next one will be blue. The one he has now is rusting from our beach trips. I wasn't lying when I said I have an addiction. No 12 step programs. LOL!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It's all good.... I have a collar addiction too...my recent need to buy a new furnace for our house has forced me to gothrough withdraws...bahaha!  I like him in red! What about a yellow one? Or an orange one?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of yellow and orange. They were always the sharpest crayons becuase I never used them. LOL!
Darker colors need washed less. I found that out with the glow in the dark BDT collar I got. It looked dirty within 2 days of having it on him. He's such a boy and always dirty, even after a bath. Boys are gross.
I'm sure Lisa will get different colors in occasionally when she sees them on sale or whatever. When she does, this addict will be there to buy. LOL!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yes, lighter colors totally get dirty looking fast! I just think Ecko would look handsome in something super bright! My favorite color on Lucius is a dark green. He looks so cute it green. I like Pyra in dark purple


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the purple nylon, but Ecko has no danglies and is wicked small so gets confused for a girl all of the time. I was on the fence about red because of this, but he looked so handsome in the red BDT collar I got, I decided he didn't look to fem in it.
Green is a good color. I may look into that after his blue one. I've alloted myself no more then one collar for Ecko per paycheck. LOL!
Hope the furnace thing gets fixed soon so you can get back to buying collars. LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> but Ecko has no danglies and is wicked small so gets confused for a girl all of the time.


HAHAHA!Sorry I laughed when I read that.

I think he looks very handsome in his new collar


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank ya. 
I reread what I typed and it made me laugh too. When I said wicked small I meant him, not his junk. js
LMAO!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Thank ya.
> I reread what I typed and it made me laugh too. When I said wicked small I meant him, not his junk. js
> LMAO!


That's funny shit right there....


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad I can entertain you all. LOL!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures I look forward to seeing more of him in his new collar! I appreciate your kind word about us. I have lots of color choices available with new ones arriving all the time. Come like us on Facebook and see some of our products!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Custom-K9-Gear/409829865804522

Also we have our very own section here on this forum!!
Custom k9 Gear - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums

We started this business because I was sick of ordering collars and having to wait weeks to get it! Or them not fitting correctly or ... all the other problems I have had over the years with other people. We make custom collars to fit the dog and carry a variety of products! We look forward to serving you and remember we make all types of collars not just big pit bull collars.


----------



## afr4 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Guys Im new here. I got my collar from Collar My Doggie. They had 550 Paracord Collars Harnesses and Leashes. Pretty Good Stuff. I have a Blue Nose that I bought a Ladder Rack for. Turned out Great! I will try to add Pics when my profile is allowed to. Check them out though.
Collar My Doggie title


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

afr4 said:


> Hey Guys Im new here. I got my collar from Collar My Doggie. They had 550 Paracord Collars Harnesses and Leashes. Pretty Good Stuff. I have a Blue Nose that I bought a Ladder Rack for. Turned out Great! I will try to add Pics when my profile is allowed to. Check them out though.
> Collar My Doggie title


Hi and welcome to GP! If you start a new thread u will get more responses! And yes we love pics!


----------

